# BuyVM ToS Changes



## Magiobiwan (Aug 19, 2013)

Just saw the email.



> We have a few announcements to make, hopefully exciting enough to make up for sending you email on a Sunday.  First off, just to cover a few things Francisco has been working on with the Stallion2 panel - for anyone not aware, IPSec is now fully functional on our OpenVZ products.  A 64bit OS is required (more information, and a full setup guide available on Our Wiki), but otherwise is a fairly painless and quick config process.
> 
> Stallion2 now also allows full /64 assignments per VM!  Once a subnet is assigned (done via the `IP Addresses->IPv6 Addresses` menu path), you are able to bind IPv6 addresses from your assigned /64 at will.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh lordy!

Saw this in email 12 hours or so ago.

Maybe Fran or Aldy can comment on Tor exit nodes.  I've thought that BuyVM had a fair number of customers because of Tor support / permission to operate on their network.  What happened and general reason for retreat (yes, I pulled my support of Tor last year -- promotion of Tor, public mirror, exit node).

Nice to see shift officially to better acceptance of bitTorrent.

Overall, a good update


----------



## texteditor (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Maybe Fran or Aldy can comment on Tor exit nodes.


I assume for the same reason every provider does - ~$7/mo is not worth all the trouble Tor causes


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

No doubt @texteditor that Tor is a trouble magnet.  Torrents though have ample issues themselves.   

Nice to see support for both.  Juggling the inbound third party complaints, arggh!


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Oh lordy!
> 
> Saw this in email 12 hours or so ago.
> 
> ...


We had a bunch of relays but literally only a couple exit's we've seen.

We chatted with everyone we saw running TOR already and let them know that the policy was going to change a few months ago.

The biggest issue we've had is even though we were SWIPing, users we doing little to cut back on abuse (limiting ports, etc).

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> The biggest issue we've had is even though we were SWIPing, users we doing little to cut back on abuse (limiting ports, etc).


I suspect you will see similar problems with alternative privacy/anonymous distributed networks now that Tor has been soiled with recent issues.

Need to see if anyone here is an avid Tor supporter and has a recipe on how to properly lock down Tor exit nodes.  Has to be a big problem for anyone allowing Tor as well as contributing to reduced hosting options.

Sad to see Tor going like this, but I don't trust it / think it is almost zero enhancement to security/anonymity.


----------



## peterw (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Sad to see Tor going like this, but I don't trust it / think it is almost zero enhancement to security/anonymity.


It needs one dickhead to kill a exit node. A lot of people loosing all self control if they think they cannot be hold to account for their actions.


----------



## Damian (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll be honest that I'm surprised that these rules weren't in place already. We've had them in place for years, and I consider you guys to be far more advanced than us 

Regarding the affiliate program, is it truly _new _or has it had a soft release?


----------



## Damian (Aug 19, 2013)

Also regarding the affiliate program, might want to add a clause that you'll only pay out on active services. We had a rash of someone signing up for 50+ services, then cancelling them a couple of weeks later and wanting the affiliate payout. No no.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

I am pretty sure the affiliate program is just a soft/official public style launch.  I swear I saw an affiliate link a few days ago for them.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

Damian said:


> I'll be honest that I'm surprised that these rules weren't in place already. We've had them in place for years, and I consider you guys to be far more advanced than us
> 
> Regarding the affiliate program, is it truly _new _or has it had a soft release?


The policies were in place for a long time, we've just been adjusting them to make more sense.

We had it in place when we first started but it got abused heavily since we had a really short payout window (I think you could claim it within a week or something). What happened is we had people frauding orders to get payments.

We had one guy due something like $600 due to him and his buddies stringing a bunch of fraud together.

Since it's just the WHMCS affiliate system we are doing manual audits on any request for funds. There's a 30 day delay on payments as well.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 19, 2013)

15% geez


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> 15% geez


I felt 15% worked pretty well 

It's not so low that it's a waste of the clients time but not so high that we're being retarded.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> not so high that we're being retarded.


Care to step away from the buggy and walk this straight line for me horsey?

15% is pretty good revenue share and perpetual?!?!!  Congrats on being reasonably generous.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 19, 2013)

Generous certainly, but I think they've lost their minds!


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Generous certainly, but I think they've lost their minds!


I think they just don't like money.   Must be too much F/OSS punch 

Then again, I head scratch on how you manage price points you do with the performance.

Maybe we are all moderately off kilter.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Then again, I head scratch on how you manage price points you do with the performance.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExgFD8UYwfM

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Look at my horse, my horse is amazing
Give it a lick, mmm it tastes just like raisins

tugs on his winkie 

Oh so awful, but strangely funny...

"Shut up woman, get on my horse"


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 20, 2013)

> "Shut up woman, get on my horse"


This is essentially how we say _Hello_ to each other.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 20, 2013)

Also we will modify our TOS but required a lot of work


----------



## joshuatly (Aug 21, 2013)

I still dont see My Referrals on my Client Area. am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

joshuatly said:


> I still dont see My Referrals on my Client Area. am i doing anything wrong?


No, that's on us, sorry.

We use a custom WHMCS template so Aldryic has to tweak it to include the URL again 

For now you can access https://my.frantech.ca/affiliates.php

We'll have this addressed in the next few hours.

Francisco


----------

